# Texte bzw. Attribute aus HTML etc. bekommen



## U2nt (28. Jan 2010)

Also hallo erstmal. Ich bin mir net sicher ob das hierher gehört aber würde mir recht einleuchdend klingen. Also ich habe schon oft gesehen das Leute z.B. via PHP Daten aus Websites auslesen kann, z.B. von www.spiel12345.de/?s=bestenliste&user=hallouser das Level von dem entsprechenden User rausziehen (welches irgendwo auf der HP steht) und halt eben in ne Signatur zeichnen oder so. Wie setze ich das um? Also in Java? Ich hätte mir da jetzt etwas wie getAttributes oder so vorgestellt. Wäre nett wenn ihr ein konkretes Codebeispiel liefert und nicht irgendein Link zum Openbook...


----------



## U2nt (29. Jan 2010)

Weiß darauf niemand eine Antwort?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (3. Feb 2010)

per url object und dann openstream einfach die site downloaden in einen string und dann entsprechend verarbeiten, in einen meiner älteren threads steht auch Beispielcode dazu (Download von Website langsam, oder so hieß der).


----------

